# Adams co



## manleymeats

Awaiting the arrival of my little buddies


----------



## leonlafever

Jay County here. Taking a walk in the woods today. Not expecting anything, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## steve may

Wells co. here, looked the last 2-days with no luck. If we would only have 2 nights above 50 :


----------



## steve may

Jay or Adams co. found any yet ? My early spot in northern Wells Co. still have not produced , I have been getting Blacks out of these woods for the last 26 years every year. And as early as March 10th in 2012


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I'm curious to know too, mayday. I've got an early spot where I've been finding blacks in Huntington County for several years, but it's a mile hike, so I haven't tried it yet. Also, I didn't find any that early in '12, but found a ton of both blacks and yellows the last week of March. I joked that my Dad, who started me mushroom hunting 50 years ago, would be rolling over in his grave if he knew I found mushrooms in this part of the country in March.


----------



## steve may

Brushbusterbutch, my Dad who started me as well 35 years ago is 82 and how in a home ,each week I go to Muncie he just smiles and locks eyes till he see no plastic dish. Him and I would go to Del-Hollow for crappie and mushrooms the 2nd week of April each year, then the strip pit in Linton around turkey season for crappie and mushrooms and then around the end of May to Cadillac Michigan for ??? ??? ???


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Mayday, My dad would also take me to Michigan around the end of May. We'd usually go north of Cadillac, around Mesick or even a little farther north.


----------



## cwlake

How times have changed, 40-50 years ago we would spend a week up there camping and shrooming and hardly ever did we see other hunters. We use to come back with 4 or 5 bushel baskets full. I still dream of finding that many.


----------



## leonlafever

Jay county. Still haven't found anything. I checked Sunday and Wednesday, but found nothing. I have a very reliable spot for blacks, but I don't want to trample the area looking thoroughly if they're not obvious. I will say that the green foliage I normally have to sift through isn't quite thick enough yet. I'm still hopeful.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Leon, I went to a similar spot last night and thought the same thing. The woods' floor is ALMOST there. If the warm weather had only stuck around for a couple of more days, the early ones would be up here. It's going to rain tomorrow, but I've got a couple more spots for blacks I'll check out Sunday.


----------



## steve may

Northern Wells Co Nothing Yet , I have been walking the trails in our woods that black come up in the loose dirt of the 4 wheeler trails all most every year. If only we could find that first one in the trail, then its time to trample :-|


----------



## brushbusterbutch

I spent the day visiting several spots in which I've found blacks in the past several years in Allen, Wells, and Huntington Counties as well as walking several miles trying to locate new spots and have absolutely nothing to show for it (except sore legs). I did see a couple with mushrooms in their bag, but was too far away to see how many or what type they were. Right now, I'm discouraged enough to quit hunting, but I know in a few days I'll be ready to hit up my yellow spots in Huntington, Grant, and Wabash Counties. lol


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Butch, I spent several hours hunting Wabash County this Friday and today. I didn't find any mushrooms either,but I did find some more new areas. Found a new spot to hang a deer stand also. I'm thinking that by the end of the week they should be going pretty good. I didn't find any mushrooms until May the last two years and then they lasted for about 10 days and done. Could be a similar year in 2015. I'm from Huntington also. Good luck.


----------



## steve may

They are here, so I guess my theory of 50 degree nights are out the window. Found 2 blacks in the trail today.


----------



## brushbusterbutch

Good to hear that they're up and glad to see another Huntington County poster here. I won't get a chance to out again until the weekend. Let me know how you do when you get back out, morelas must-shroom.


----------



## leonlafever

I found 9 blacks today. They just popped up, so I didn't trample around to thoroughly look. I'll go back this weekend.


----------

